# Does your dog twitch in its sleep?



## JerzeyGSD

Jerzey is laying right next to me and she keeps twitching in her sleep. Is this common? Now, I may be over reacting in my sudden need to know if this is "normal" because Jerz just had her first raw meal today so the smallest things seem like they're a sign of a serious problem/complication, haha.







I'm a bit paranoid but, hey, feeding raw meat and bone for the first time can be nerve-racking!


----------



## drkcloud4u

mine are twitching right now, it's called dreaming


----------



## Alto

Only an ear twitching







that's not much of a dream! - wait until the legs are running & the little excited yips


----------



## Chicagocanine

Totally normal. Sometimes Ginger would twitch so much she'd wake me up when she was lying next to me! In fact Bianca just startled me a little while ago, she was sleeping and suddenly kicked her leg back hard, scraping the floor loudly. 
My terrier Pooch used to jerk around a lot in his sleep, and when he was sleeping his tongue always hung out (did not fit in his mouth when he was relaxed) and then sometimes he'd sleep with his eyes open. Talk about nerve-wracking, imagine looking over and your dog has his eyes open and moving (REM sleep=rapid eye movement!), tongue hanging out and twitching like crazy! The first time I saw that I freaked out, woke him up and he looked at me like "what do YOU want? I'm trying to sleep here!"
Sometimes dogs will whine or even bark (usually muffled as their mouths are closed) in their sleep too.


----------



## drkcloud4u

> Originally Posted By: AltoOnly an ear twitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not much of a dream! - wait until the legs are running & the little excited yips


who said just an ear?


----------



## CarLooSHoo

LOL mine does. I always wonder what she's dreaming about.


----------



## gsdlove212

Shadow does it almost ALL the time. She "runs" and "huffs" kind of like a bark but not. Nothing like the internet dog that "sleepwalks" though. I tease her its no wonder she has a touch of arthritis on those back legs they are in constant motion.


----------



## FaithsMom

I had a Malamute who used to growl in her sleep. Loudly. And frequently. I always wondered who or what she was upset with!


----------



## littledmc17

Brady does too. The other night he was yipping in his sleep when I looked at him his back legs were going a mile a minute
hysterical


----------



## sprzybyl

yepp totally normal riley used to do it a lot more when she was younger but she still does- feet go crazy and sometimes she wakes herself up with a yelp or bark!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Haha, I figured but I just had to double check!


----------



## aubie

Yeah, we have running and woofing. My Dal was a pro...she was loud and ran like crazy in her sleep!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I had a foster Shar-Pei that made the weirdest noises in his sleep. Well, being a Shar-Pei he made weird noises when he was awake too-- Peis made a sound a bit like a yodel. When he was asleep though he made this noise that sounded like a human laughing, kinda like a short high-pitched laugh. The first time I heard it I thought a family member was laughing at something, then I looked around and no one was in the room! I looked down and there was Harley, twitching away and going "Hah! Hah! Hah!"
I felt kinda bad for him though because he always looked like he was having nightmares.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineWhen he was asleep though he made this noise that sounded like a human laughing, kinda like a short high-pitched laugh. The first time I heard it I thought a family member was laughing at something, then I looked around and no one was in the room! I looked down and there was Harley, twitching away and going "Hah! Hah! Hah!"


I think that would have creeped me out.


----------



## wildwolf60

Yep! Twitches, jerks, wags her tail, (I love it when that happens, it's hilarious!) yips, growls, etc. Snores too. One time when we were all sleeping, (yes, she's allowed on the bed, she curls up by my feet in her usual spot) she started kicking so hard she woke me up! Wish I knew what she dreamed about, especially when she wags her tail!


----------



## SunCzarina

I won't let Morgan lay on my bed when I'm in it because she's running a marathon! Luther was scarey - he used to nash his teeth, growl and curl up his feet very aggressively - like he was dreaming about hurting someone.


----------



## mjbgsd

Both my dogs' do the same thing. They'll start twitching and then yip and then start running like something was after them. I've almost fallen off the bed a few times from them. And it's usually Isa who starts it first. lol.


----------

